# Merc 25 and 30 hp outboards. Whats the difference?



## reedjj (Feb 8, 2011)

Other than price what is the difference between the Mercury 25 hp outboard and a 30 hp outboard?

I was comparing them and everything except HP and RPM is exactly the same. 

Why wouldn't I just get a 25hp and have a mech up my rpm range on it and save myself some $$$$$?

Its exactly the same for the Nissan/Tohatsu's as well (I guess Merc, Tohatsu, and nissan are the same motor just different stickers)?


----------



## lucescoflathead (Feb 8, 2011)

The only reason I can think of is for Hp limits on boats. Some boats may be limited to 25 hp. That way Mercury doesn't have to build another motor. it's probably easier for them just to turn the 30 HP down to 25. Evinrude did it with their 9.9/15 motors. The only difference was the carb.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 8, 2011)

I know like *lucescoflathead said *with some of the older motors it was just a matter of swapping carbs to turn a 9.9hp into a 15hp. When I had a Gheenoe that was what everyone did with them because their 10hp limit (on my model anyway)

Is it just as simple to turn a 25 into a 30? Now that they are all EFI 4 strokes it seems much more complicated. 

If its just a matter of getting the computer flashed that would be great!


----------

